# Low maintenance cichlids



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Well i've been out of the fish keeping scene for couple of years now, and not really taken any intrest in it since.

However i'm thinking of setting up one of the tanks again, the Rio 180 to be exact.

And I don't really have the time to be looking after high maintenance fish anymore, i've retained all my knowledge of keeping, and anything to do with the water, tank, equipment etc, but I never really got that indepth with cichlids.

I know the basic breeds and origins etc.

But what i'm looking for is an attractive multiple cichlid tank, but with somewhat lower maintenance, say, water changes every 2 to 3 weeks, not to keen on any tank busters, not fussy eaters, but still attractive, possible a large shoal of various fish.

Oh and low initial cost on the fish would be a good plus to.

Cheers.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I personally think, south american cichlids are fun, oscars, jack dempseys, jags, green terrors are all great fish and red devils, all of these are great cichlids, they all get big and aggresive so it's hard to keep them together.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

if u have a 180 gallon, get some arowanas, a few different oscars, they can all eat pellets, so u wont hav a real messy tank


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Tank size?

Opposed to africans?



furious piranha said:


> if u have a 180 gallon, get some arowanas, a few different oscars, they can all eat pellets, so u wont hav a real messy tank


Oscars are very messy eaters, and both those fish eat every chance they get. Not to mention arrowana's are very particular with water parameters.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> if u have a 180 gallon, get some arowanas, a few different oscars, they can all eat pellets, so u wont hav a real messy tank


Oscars are very messy eaters, and both those fish eat every chance they get. Not to mention arrowana's are very particular with water parameters.
[/quote]

African's are a "semi-high" maintence IMO. You have too keep the Ph high. Although you can get substrates for that, a nice african substrate for a 180 would be spendy.

I have never heard of arrowanna being "particular" with parameters. Silvers are pretty easy to keep, as long as they dont still have the yolk sac still attached.

Oscars would be my recomendation. Just make sure you have enough filteration if you are opposed to being 'high maintence' meaning water changes.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

the tank is 180liters, around 39" long, 19" back to front, and 18" high i think.

The filteration is only the standard juwel internal so i'd have to hook up the fluval 403 for oscars etc really.

I was looking for something a bit smaller and not as much of a messy tank buster as the GTs, Oscars and Jags and the likes.

More of an attractive shoaling tank.

African cichlids is the exact sort of thing i was thinking of really Oscar.

I've always liked the African displays, most LFS near me sell assorted africans for about £3 a go, but i'm not really sure what any of them are now since i've been out of it so long.

Cheers.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oh lol....

you have 180 LITERS

lol I though 180g (for every body else thats about a 60g)

for that I would go for africans.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I would of thought you guys knew about the Rio's
















http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/erol.html...-8%26oe%3Dutf-8

http://www.theaquariumshop.co.uk/juwel-rio-180-o-27.html

http://www.edkins.com/juwel-aquariums/about%20juwel.htm

That's the filter system, the height of the tank and about 5" across both ways.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Tibs said:


> I have never heard of arrowanna being "particular" with parameters. Silvers are pretty easy to keep, as long as they dont still have the yolk sac still attached.


"Water Requirements:
Silver Arowanas need the best of water conditions to ensure the best coloration and finnage. This is not a beginners' fish! Ammonia and nitrites must be kept at zero, and the water must be clean and clear. Good filtration is very important, especially with fish like Arowanas that produce a lot of waste. Frequent water changes are also a must. I do a 50% to 75% water change twice a week."

From: (Dracofish reccommended that write up to me)

http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20112

I don't have one myself, a friend of mine does. Both oscars and arrows are messy. As I like to say "Big fish equals Big poop" nevermind the fact that an oscar looses 50% of his food every time it eats. I def. wouldn't pick them for "low maintance" unless you don't mind a messy looking tank. Plus they both want to eat multiple times a day, and eat a ton.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

low to medium maintainance cichlids:

Texas Cichlid
Jack Dempsey
Convict
Firemouth 
Green Terror
Salvini

HIgher maintainance/too big

Red Devil/Midas
Flowerhorn
Jag
dovii
umbee 
red terror

oscars, GTs and salvini are debatable


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

most of the cichlids named are to big for 180 liters


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oscar119 said:


> I have never heard of arrowanna being "particular" with parameters. Silvers are pretty easy to keep, as long as they dont still have the yolk sac still attached.


"Water Requirements:
Silver Arowanas need the best of water conditions to ensure the best coloration and finnage. This is not a beginners' fish! Ammonia and nitrites must be kept at zero, and the water must be clean and clear. Good filtration is very important, especially with fish like Arowanas that produce a lot of waste. Frequent water changes are also a must. I do a 50% to 75% water change twice a week."

From: (Dracofish reccommended that write up to me)

http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20112

[/quote]

I have been corrected. I do know that arrowanna's in general are suseptible to drop eye or dropsy, I get the two confused. They do make alot of waste, no doubt about that, and they do need water changes. Nitrites, overall though, need to be kept low with any fish. I believe they are poisonous to a lethal extent to all forms of fish.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

alright, my bad for reccomending the aros, but now that i know its 180 litres that is out of the question anyway. if u want a school of fish def go for the africans, or u could go with a single fish like one oscar or one gt


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would go with African cichlids in your case. Depending on what colours you're looking for there are tons out there.

Most peacock cichlids (from Malawi) are quite peaceful. And if you get male species only, you'll never have to worry about breeding, and the colouration on the fish will be great. You'll get variety, colour, action. I think it's exactly what you're looking for.

You could go for mbuna as well. But these tend to be a bit more aggressive and you'll have to invest more into the rockwork of the tank. (Peacocks are more open water swimming and don't require the rocks so much.)

You could also do what I was thinking of at one point. Do a mixed malawi tank. I was going to do some peacocks and then some less aggressive mbuna like yellow labs. I have a colour scheme worked out for my fish though.

I abandoned the idea due to cost and also I wanted to put my flowerhorn in my 72 gallon, heh. Though if I ever set up another large tank I'm almost positive it'll be with Africans. (That's a couple years away though.)


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

My Oscars have been very hardy fish, they're in my 80gal which is not my main tank, it was originally intended for a rhom but I never found one that I liked so I decided to get a pair of Os so that it wouldn't be empty, that was abou 6-7 months ago, all I do is feed them and do water changes like once a month or so, I have neglected them a bit I'm ashamed to admit but now I'm actually thinking about getting rid of my Ps and turning my bigger tank into an O tank as well.


----------

